# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  επειγον...βραχυκλωμα εξοδου γιατι?

## giannis_k1

γεια σας.εχω εναν χειροποιητο ενισχυτη με stk 4040.τα εδωσα και τις κολλησαν τις εξοδους.βαζω να παιζει ανεβαζω την ενταση στο ενα κλικ και μολις βαζω μπασο κανει τσακ τσακ.τον κλεινω τον ξαναανοιγω τα ιδια παλι.τα ηχεια τα βαζω σε αλλο ενισχυτη και παιζουν.τι γινεται τωρα?

----------


## maouna

τι εννοεις κολλησαν τις εξοδους? στον βραχυκυκλωσαν στην εξοδο ενω επαιζε στο φουλ?

----------


## giannis_k1

ελα φιλε..εννοω οτι .αλλαχτηκαν οι εξοδοι με καινουργιες γιατι οι παλιες ειχαν καει.χωρις βεβαια να ειναι ταυτοχρονα ανοιχτος ο ενισχυτης.ολα εγιναν σωστα και τελικα το προβλημα ηταν στο smart kit .ειχα δει δει αντιστασεις κομμενες και τους ειπα να τις κολλησουν.ελα ομως που αυτο μου εκανα το βραχυκυκλωμα η αν ηταν οντως βραχυκυκλωμα.τεσπα τι ξεκολησα τελικα και δουλευει κανονικα ο ενισχυτης.

----------

